# Anyone have a real picture of a platinum acara?



## The Orangutan (Dec 31, 2013)

Hi all,
Checking the net for pics of a platinum acara seems to only bring up pics of the blue acara. Then in the description they say there is also the existence of platinum and port acaras as well.

Port and yellow acara pics are a little easier but havent found any platinum I can be sure about.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## The Orangutan (Dec 31, 2013)

I think I mightve answered my own question - I found this website by Alf Stalsberg http://www.lem.net/alf/andinoacara-eng.htm

I think the new fish I've just bought must be a coeruleopunctatus or sapayensis. It's a female, but quite different to the one I last had. Her face/forehead is more pointed than round/block like, her pectoral fins are yellowy-green, and the tips along her dorsal fin are white not orange.

Unfortunately the male I have has the rounded head, dark pectoral fins and orange dorsal fin tips. He is 12.5cm, she is only 8.5 and have only had her a few days. Will wait and see if there is any change.

(Will post pics too later, if anyone is interested)


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

This fish isn't the one usually referred to as the 'platinum acara' but maybe should be: Cichlasoma dimerus (Bella Union, Uruguay)


----------

